# cabo/cavo (pronunciación V labiodental)



## LanguageUser1234

Por lo que tengo entendido, la b y la v se pronuncian igual en español. Así lo afirma el DPHD: "No existe en español diferencia alguna en la pronunciación de las letras b y v. Las dos representan hoy el sonido bilabial sonoro /b/".

Pero a través de los años he conocido a varios hispanohablantes, algunos de ellas bastante cultos y conocedores de la lengua, que insisten--insisten--en que ellos pronuncian la "v" como labiodental al estilo del inglés o portugués, y que por lo tanto "basto" y "vasto" no son homófonos para ellos. Según el DPHD, en la mayoría de los casos esto es "un error que cometen algunas personas por un equivocado prurito de corrección, basado en recomendaciones del pasado".

(No creo que se trate de la diferencia de los cambios que ocurren en la pronunciación de las letras según su posición en la palabra. Esa es otra cosa.)

Basándome en mis propias observaciones y en conversaciones que he tenido, estoy comenzando a creer que efectivamente hay mucha gente de diferentes partes del mundo hispanohablante que sí pronuncia la v con los dientes superiores en contacto con el labio inferior, y para quienes "cavo" y "cabo", por ejemplo, no se pronuncian de la misma manera.

¿Qué les parece a ustedes?


----------



## chileno

Sí, hay mucha gente que sabe pronunciar correctamente, pero son la minoría. lo que es más, a mí me enseñaron eso de la pronunciación labio-dental pero nunca la puse en práctica sino que hasta que llegué a EE.UU.

Por otro lado lo que dice DPHD es medio cierto. Lo que pasa es que la gente o habla todo con 'B' o todo con 'V' o una mezcla de "b" y "v".

Si hablas con gente hispana acá en EE.UU. hay una chance de hablen pronuncien bien solo por la influencia de acá y te indica que esa persona habla inglés. Lo que es más, puede que haya nacido acá!

Para comprobar lo que te digo lo más fácil es ir a Youtube y escuchar radio o videos locales de cualquier país y podrás experimentar lo que te digo.


----------



## LanguageUser1234

Gracias, Chileno.

Entonces, para ti, ¿pronunciar la v como labiodental no se solo aceptable, sino preferible?


----------



## Jonno

Todo lo contrario, esa pronunciación labiodental es artificial. Si acaso se puede dar en algunas zonas, pero no es lo habitual y los que marcan la diferencia es por una ultracorrección.


----------



## jsvillar

En español, sin influencias del inglés, como pueden tener los hispanos en EEUU, la 'v' se debe pronunciar siempre como 'b'. Sólo los profesores de lengua, en un dictado, están autorizados a pronunciarla labiodental, y es una trampa para facilitar el dictado a los alumnos .
Otra cosa es la 'Ll' y la 'Y'. Siguen siendo diferentes, pero mucha gente pronuncia ambas como 'Y'. En España las pronuncian bien en Castilla y en Cataluña, aunque en este último caso creo que es por influencia del catalán, que distingue entre ambas.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Jonno said:


> Todo lo contrario, esa pronunciación labiodental es artificial.  Si acaso se puede dar en algunas zonas, pero no es lo habitual y los que marcan la diferencia es por una ultracorrección.



Por cierto LanguageUser1234, serán muy cultos pero, desde luego, no son conocedores de su idioma (flaco favor le hacen si van diciendo esas cosas...)


----------



## chileno

LanguageUser1234 said:


> Gracias, Chileno.
> 
> Entonces, para ti, ¿pronunciar la v como labiodental no se solo aceptable, sino preferible?



No. no es cosa de preferencia.

Para que veas que tan indiferente es este asunto que todo se reduce a discusiones como esta, que para toda hispano hablante que no sepa diferencias, la gran mayoría e incluso para aquellos que pudiéramos hacerlo, da lo mismo decir "varco" o "barco" lo único que entendemos con eso es que es algo que flota.


----------



## Jonno

Pero no se trata de "saber" diferenciar, la cuestión es que hace varios siglos que no se hace la diferencia y por tanto esa es la norma.


----------



## Jonno

Por cierto, que es un tema tratado largamente en el pasado:

Z/s/c, Y/ll, V/b
... y otros.


----------



## Señor K

Pues lo que es a mí, al igual que a Chileno, me enseñaron de pequeño la diferencia de pronunciación. De más está decir que eso quedó en el colegio solamente, porque en la vida diaria nunca lo empleé.

Lo extraño es por qué lo siguieron enseñando si -como dice Jonno- hace siglos que no se hace la diferencia.


----------



## Jonno

Por tradición mal entendida. La misma Academia dice que es un error basado en recomendaciones del pasado. O por los dictados, como ha dicho jsvillar.


----------



## swift

Jonno said:


> Por cierto, que es un tema tratado largamente en el pasado:
> 
> Z/s/c, Y/ll, V/b
> ... y otros.



Recomiendo en particular que se lea este aporte de Agró:

Z/s/c, Y/ll, V/b


----------



## chileno

Jonno said:


> Por tradición mal entendida. La misma Academia dice que es un error basado en recomendaciones del pasado. O por los dictados, como ha dicho jsvillar.



Imposible por dictado....a menos que el profesor haga hincapié en el hecho de que está pronunciando de tal manera.

Hoy en día, cualquiera que vaya pronunciando "correctamente" la uve, nadie que no haya salido del país, cualquiera donde se hable castellano, va a poder distinguir que una persona está pronunciando la uve o la b... el oído no lo permite. imposible que una persona diga, tu vienes del extranjero o algo parecido. No está la capacidad para diferenciar.

Y no se trata de que la gente la pronuncie como la uve o como la b, es cosa de escuchar en el youtube videos de acentos de todos los países hispanos.


----------



## jsvillar

chileno said:


> Imposible por dictado....a menos que el profesor haga hincapié en el hecho de que está pronunciando de tal manera.


Pues eso. No sólo lo pronunciaba casi 'f' sino que hacía una pausa antes. "Y entonces... ... ... finieron..."


----------



## chileno

jsvillar said:


> Pues eso. No sólo lo pronunciaba casi 'f' sino que hacía una pausa antes. "Y entonces... ... ... finieron..."



No me enseñaron eso. 

O sea yo vivo en el estado de Nefada?


----------



## Señor K

Si lo quieres pronunciar como corresponde, pues, Chileno... 

Creo recordar que, precisamente para enseñarnos la diferencia en pronunciación, los profesores tendían a exagerar la "v", como dice Jsvillar.


----------



## chileno

Señor K said:


> Si lo quieres pronunciar como corresponde, pues, Chileno...
> 
> Creo recordar que, precisamente para enseñarnos la diferencia en pronunciación, los profesores tendían a exagerar la "v", como dice Jsvillar.



Nunca como una F.

no se trata de que yo quiera o no pronunciarla. Y como dices es cosa mía. Solo explicando lo que yo pienso.

Una cosa que me llamo la atención cuando volví a Chile en el 91, la mayoría de la gente se cuidaba mucho de pronunciar "correctamente" 'obvio" y el resto se lo pasaba por donde querían.

Me daba mucha risa.


----------



## jsvillar

chileno said:


> Nunca como una F.


Ya, quizá debía haber escrito 'vvvvinieron', quería transmitir, sin tener que mirarme la fonética, que la marcaban mucho. No era una 'f', pero sí era una 'v' inglesa muy, muy exagerada, para que nos diéramos cuenta.
Dices que no te enseñaron eso. A mí tampoco, era un truco para que hiciéramos bien el dictado, pero nunca pretendió que nosotros habláramos así.


----------



## Alfonso Chíncaro

En el Perú, cuando era niño (eso fue por los setentas), los profesores sí enseñaban las dos pronunciaciones (labial y fricativa), y al paso añadían: "Solo que en el Perú pronunciamos mal y no las diferenciamos". Luego no hacía mucho énfasis en la pronunciación. Ya en la secundaria, de vez en cuando algunos profesores hablaban del tema, pero no se dedicaban a que haya una correcta pronunciación.

A mí me extraña profundamente que documento oficiales, como el DPD (o DPHD), digan que esta pronunciación nunca existió. Es como si quisieran resolver un debate diciendo que la posición contraria nunca estuvo presente. Recuerdo que habían hasta libros de secundaria (anteriores a mi época) que presentaban diagramas de en qué posición debían ponerse la lengua y los dientes para pronunciar debidamente cada consonante y jamás se dijo que la b y v se pronunciaban igual. Claro está que este último tema no es gramática ni vocabulario, pero forma parte de nuestro presente y afecta también el mundo del idioma. Alguien con imaginación haría un buen libro con teorías de conspiración y todo.

Fuera de bromas, en algunos foros que he participado (no de lingüística, sino de poesía) he leído a gente mayor que yo opinando que las últimas ediciones del DRAE y de la Gramática Española tienen variaciones muy grotescas de una versión a otra.


----------



## Jabato_

Yo si que veo, en español una ligera, pero muy ligera diferencia entre la b y v, siendo que no escucho de la misma manera barco varco, es como que la v es un poco más corta, pero ha efectos prácticos, me parece que no hay diferencia entre una pronunciación de una b y una pronunciación de una v.


----------



## francisgranada

Permitidme unas observaciones personales (limitadas, pues que no soy nativo y no vivo en un pais hispanoparlante):

La mayoría de los hispanohablantes en práctica no hace diferencia entre la _*v*_ y _*b*_ en la pronunciación. Sin embargo, ese sonido (sea escrito_ b_ o _v_) no tiene una pronunciación estable. Después de _n/m_ y en el inico absoluto de una frase suena prevalentemente bilabial (como la _b_ en inglés). En otras posiciones, sobre todo en la posición  intervocálica, su pronunciación varia desde casi una _v_ labiodental hasta casi la _b_ bilabial. Tal vez la pronunciación más típica o más frecuente en este caso es algo entre las dos (un sonido parecido a la _w _inglesa). Esa oscilación en la pronunciación, en mi opinión,  depende parcialmente de la región concreta,  pero la noto también en la misma persona. Por ejemplo, la palabra _amaba _la escucho pronunciada _ad hoc_ como _amáva_, _amáwa _o _amába, _aún desde la boca de la misma persona.

En latín clásico había dos letras: _B_ (_b_ bilabial) y _V_ (representaba tanto la vocal _u_ como la consonante parecida a la _w  _inglesa). La diferenciación entre _V_ y _U_ apareció solo en el medievo, no exitstía en latín clásico. Es decir, en latín la consonante _V_ no era fricativa labiodental, sino suponiblemente era semejante a la _v_ intervocálica española (o a la _w _inglesa).

Ahora pregunto, si la pronunciación de la letra _*v*_ 1) conserva (hasta un cierto grado) la pronunciación latina original de la misma consonante, 2) en la ortografía española hodierna se distingue consecuentemente la *v* y *b* etimológica,  3) la pronunciación de la *v* y *b* oscila (no es unívoca), 4) hay una tradición culta/cultural/"escolar", 5) es práctico hacer la diferencia (evitando homónimos "inútiles"), entonces ¿por qué considerar una consciente diferenciación entre las consonantes *v* y *b* (por parte de algunas personas) como _errónea_?  En otras palabras, tal vez exagerando un poco, ¿por qué casi "criminalizar" a los que prefieren/sienten/quieren mantener la diferencia (aunque culta y poco coloquial)?


----------



## Jonno

Porque no es culta, sino falsamente culta


----------



## francisgranada

Jonno said:


> Porque no es culta, sino falsamente culta


Bueno, entiendo tu punto de vista, pero me parece una simplificación o generalización ...

A propósito: ¿Es falsa también la ortografía? ¿Sería más adecuado/práctico/justo/mejor  escribir, por ejemplo, 'Boy a beber un baso de bino a Balencia'?

P.S. He añadido a mi post #21:  ..._5) es práctico hacer la diferencia (evitando homónimos "inútiles") _...


----------



## jorgema

No recuerdo que en el Perú se enseñara a diferenciar entre V y B, por lo menos no en mi escuela (y también era niño allá por los 70). Recuerdo que en algún libro de secundaría leí algo de la historia de la V y B, pero justamente indicando que el español nunca hizo esa diferencia. Quizás antes sí, y sólo en algunos colegios muy de clase alta. Si alguien es curioso y busca videos de Chabuca Granda (compositora peruana y limeña por excelencia) hablando en televisión, escuchará claramente que ella pronunciaba la V como labiodental. Es algo muy notorio, especialmente si se compara con el habla de otras personas que aparecen al lado de ella. Su V era muy enfática, por cierto, lo que hace pensar que era un rasgo aprendido y machacado en la escuela y del que ella era muy conciente al pronunciarla.


----------



## Jonno

francisgranada said:


> Bueno, entiendo tu punto de vista, pero me parece una simplificación o generalización ...


No es un punto de vista. Las personas cultas no pronuncian así.


----------



## Dymn

francisgranada said:


> La mayoría de los hispanohablantes en práctica no hace diferencia entre la _*v*_ y _*b*_ en la pronunciación. Sin embargo, ese sonido (sea escrito_ b_ o _v_) no tiene una pronunciación estable. Después de _n/m_ y en el inico absoluto de una frase suena prevalentemente bilabial (como la _b_ en inglés). En otras posiciones, sobre todo en la posición intervocálica, su pronunciación varia desde casi una _v_ labiodental hasta casi la _b_ bilabial. Tal vez la pronunciación más típica o más frecuente en este caso es algo entre las dos (un sonido parecido a la _w _inglesa). Esa oscilación en la pronunciación, en mi opinión, depende parcialmente de la región concreta, pero la noto también en la misma persona. Por ejemplo, la palabra _amaba _la escucho pronunciada _ad hoc_ como _amáva_, _amáwa _o _amába, _aún desde la boca de la misma persona.


Tus impresiones van por el buen camino. _B _y_ v _se pronuncian *igual en todos los dialectos*, excepto en los que estén influidos por otras lenguas como el inglés, portugués, ciertos dialectos del catalán, etc. No hay ninguna diferencia, en otras palabras, son el mismo fonema: /b/.

Aun así, es un fonema que tiene distintas realizaciones, alófonos. A principio de palabra se pronuncia [b], en medio de vocales se realiza aproximante, es decir, [β]. Esto también pasa con /d g/, que se pronuncian [ð ɣ] en los mismos contextos, son sonidos "más suaves" digamos. Pero que quede claro: no tiene nada que ver con la distinción ortográfica entre _b_ y _v_. Por ejemplo _bobo _es [ˈboβo] y _vivo_ [ˈbiβo].


----------



## Jonno

francisgranada said:


> A propósito: ¿Es falsa también la ortografía? ¿Sería más adecuado/práctico/justo/mejor escribir, por ejemplo, 'Boy a beber un baso de bino a Balencia'?


La ortografía es una convención, y por ello no se puede decir que sea falsa o real. Seguramente sería más práctico eliminar la "v" del español y escribir todo con "b" (y otras muchas cosas, hay por ahí propuestas bastante curiosas sobre este tema), pero me cuidaré mucho de decir que sea más adecuado/justo/mejor.


----------



## chileno

jsvillar said:


> Ya, quizá debía haber escrito 'vvvvinieron', quería transmitir, sin tener que mirarme la fonética, que la marcaban mucho. No era una 'f', pero sí era una 'v' inglesa muy, muy exagerada, para que nos diéramos cuenta.
> Dices que no te enseñaron eso. A mí tampoco, era un truco para que hiciéramos bien el dictado, pero nunca pretendió que nosotros habláramos así.


Eso si me enseñaron. Pero no como en vvvvvinieron, tampoco. Muy simple, que miráramos a profesor mientras mostraba sus labios y dientes. Eso. Bien simple. Dije desde al principio que me enseñaron de chico, pero no era una cosa imperativa, y no tiene nada que ver con el inglés.

Simple.


----------



## chileno

jorgema said:


> No recuerdo que en el Perú se enseñara a diferenciar entre V y B, por lo menos no en mi escuela (y también era niño allá por los 70). Recuerdo que en algún libro de secundaría leí algo de la historia de la V y B, pero justamente indicando que el español nunca hizo esa diferencia. Quizás antes sí, y sólo en algunos colegios muy de clase alta. Si alguien es curioso y busca videos de Chabuca Granda (compositora peruana y limeña por excelencia) hablando en televisión, escuchará claramente que ella pronunciaba la V como labiodental. Es algo muy notorio, especialmente si se compara con el habla de otras personas que aparecen al lado de ella. Su V era muy enfática, por cierto, lo que hace pensar que era un rasgo aprendido y machacado en la escuela y del que ella era muy conciente al pronunciarla.



Por que precisamente la gente que se precia de ser "culta" hace énfasis en pronunciar vvvvinieron y no solamente vinieron aún proninciada labiodentalmente.

Es por eso que se hacen notar, para que digan que tiene buena dicción, me imagino.


----------



## jorgema

chileno said:


> Por que precisamente la gente que se precia de ser "culta" hace énfasis en pronunciar vvvvinieron y no solamente vinieron aún proninciada labiodentalmente.
> 
> Es por eso que se hacen notar, para que digan que tiene buena dicción, me imagino.



Que conste que no he querido decir nada en contra de mi paisana, quien fue precismente una gran impulsora de la cultura popular. Tan sólo hacer notar ese detalle; y del que no fui completamente consciente sino hasta el momento en que comencé a aprender otras lenguas en las que sí es necesario hacer la distinción. Si no fuera por eso, seguro que hasta ahora seguiría escuchando a doña Chabuca y no me habría percatado de que pronunciaba la V de modo distinto a la B. Es que, como ya tú mismo apuntaste antes, la mayoría de la gente que habla español no siente la diferencia.


----------



## Jonno

He encontrado un texto interesante sobre el uso del sonido labiodental en Chile: El alófono labiodental sonoro [v] del fonema /b/ en el castellano de Concepción (Chile): una investigación exploratoria | Sadowsky | Estudios de fonética experimental

Pego aquí el resumen:


> La existencia de un alófono labiodental sonoro [v] del fonema /b/ en la lengua castellana es ampliamente rechazada, hasta tal punto que a menudo la única manera de rastrear este fono es a través de su omisión de las descripciones del sistema fonético-fonológico del español. En el caso del castellano de Chile, sin embargo, han surgido en las últimas dos décadas por lo menos tres investigaciones que rompen con este consenso. El presente artículo da cuenta de una investigación exploratoria de las realizaciones del fonema /b/ en el español de jóvenes adultos de la provincia de Concepción, Chile. La hipótesis de la existencia de un alófono labiodental sonoro [v] de /b/ se constata, y se procede a analizar su frecuencia y distribución en los distintos entornos fonéticos. Se determina que el 59,5% de las realizaciones de /b/ corresponde al labiodental sonoro [v], una cifra sustancialmente más alta de la que predice la literatura. Además, se determina que [v] es el alófono más frecuente en 11 de los 20 entornos anteriores y en 16 de los 19 entornos posteriores que se analizaron, y que la representación ortográfica de este fonema no incide en la selección de sus alófonos.



No he leído el texto completo (son 30 páginas) y desconozco cuáles son las conclusiones de la investigación, pero podría dar una explicación a lo que comentan los compañeros chilenos.


----------



## jmx

Señor K said:


> Lo extraño es por qué lo siguieron enseñando si -como dice Jonno- hace siglos que no se hace la diferencia.


Por lo mismo que por ejemplo te enseñarán que la 'x' se pronuncia [ks], o que la '-d' final se debe pronunciar; son artificiosidades de pronunciación basadas en la escritura; lo único que pasa es que con la b/v no han tenido éxito, y los académicos en algún momento decidieron que "donde decían digo, dicen diego".


----------



## Jonno

jmx said:


> los académicos en algún momento decidieron que "donde decían digo, dicen diego"


En el mismo texto del DPD del que se han citado fragmentos lo explican:



> aunque la Academia reconoció ya desde el _Diccionario de Autoridades_ (1726-1739) que «los españoles no hacemos distinción en la pronunciación de estas dos letras», varias ediciones de la _Ortografía_ y de la _Gramática_ académicas de los siglos XVIII, XIX y principios del XX describieron, e incluso recomendaron, la pronunciación de la _v_ como labiodental. Se creyó entonces conveniente distinguirla de la _b,_ como ocurría en varias de las grandes lenguas europeas, entre ellas el francés y el inglés, de tan notable influjo en esas épocas; pero ya desde la _Gramática_ de 1911 la Academia dejó de recomendar explícitamente esta distinción. En resumen, la pronunciación correcta de la letra _v_ en español es idéntica a la de la _b,_ por lo que no existe oralmente ninguna diferencia en nuestro idioma entre palabras como _baca_ y _vaca, bello_ y _vello, acerbo_ y _acervo_.



Es decir, que es un invento de alrededores del siglo XIX.


----------



## jmx

> ... Se creyó entonces conveniente distinguirla de la _b,_ como ocurría en varias de las grandes lenguas europeas, ... pero ya desde la _Gramática_ de 1911 la Academia dejó de recomendar explícitamente esta distinción.


Es decir, que hasta 1911 el que distinguía las 2 letras era un hablante culto y refinado, pero desde entonces el mismo ha pasado a ser un pedante y un afectado: los de la Academia no se pueden permitir grados intermedios. No sé si eso era un poco lo que quería decir FrancisGranada.


----------



## Aviador

Primero, debo dejar en claro que para mí, la distinción entre los sonidos representados por b y v en castellano no es castiza, es ajena a nuestra fonología. Yo no hago esa distinción y nunca he oído a ningún hablante de nuestra lengua hacerla en el habla espontánea. No creo equivocarme porque me parece que me habría dado cuenta; hablo otras lenguas que sí tienen esa distinción, así que mi oído está entrenado.
Lo que sí he oído, es que, como dice Dymn, los hablantes del castellano hacemos una variedad de realizaciones *alófonas*, desde la labiodental a la bilabial según convenga, pero nunca he oído a ningún hablante *sistemáticamente* pronunciar todas sus uves como labiodentales y todas sus bes como bilabiales, es decir, nunca me he topado con alguien que sea un verdadero distinguidor, alguien que conscientemente haga la distinción. Lo que sí he oído es que se pronuncien las bes y las uves con alófonos en forma aleatoria, según sea más cómodo por la proximidad de otros sonidos.
Concuerdo con Jonno respecto de que en el habla culta no se oye distinción sistemática alguna. Lo único que se percibe es a lo que me refiero en el párrafo anterior.


----------



## chileno

Jonno, pero ese estudio es del 2009. Tampoco lo leí completo, pero me doy cuenta de hace referencias al Chile de los 80s, yo nací el 54 y no sé si ese será un factor.

Ahora quiero dejar bien claro que por lo menos hasta el momento que me vine a EE.UU. en 1979, nadie en Chile usaba esa fonética. Por lo mismo que me sorprendió cuando volví el 91 que en la tele habían tipos que pronunciaban solamente la palabra "obvio" de una manera muy afectada, pero hasta allí llegaba el "esfuerzo" de pronunciar la uve labiodentalmente.

Era para la risa, como un chite malo contado por una persona ni quiera remotamente relacionada al humor. 

A pesar de que tuve la oportunidad de que se me enseñara esa diferencia entre la uve y la b, nunca la puse en práctica y bastante que me costó empezar aquí en EE.UU.

En fin, esto no da pa'má.

Muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## Jonno

jmx said:


> Es decir, que hasta 1911 el que distinguía las 2 letras era un hablante culto y refinado, pero desde entonces el mismo ha pasado a ser un pedante y un afectado


Algo así. Habría que ver alguna de esas gramáticas del siglo XIX para comprobar por qué pensaron que era buena idea hacer una distinción que hasta entonces no se hacía.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

jmx said:


> Es decir, que hasta 1911 el que distinguía las 2 letras era un hablante culto y refinado, pero desde entonces el mismo ha pasado a ser un pedante y un afectado: los de la Academia no se pueden permitir grados intermedios. No sé si eso era un poco lo que quería decir FrancisGranada.


Hola.

No, por el párrafo que trajo Jonno ("aunque la Academia reconoció ya desde el _Diccionario de Autoridades_ (1726-1739) que «los españoles no hacemos distinción en la pronunciación de estas dos letras»"), entiendo que hasta ese momento (siglo XVIII) lo normal, lo correcto o lo culto, como queramos llamarlo, era no distinguir las pronunciaciones de ambas letras. En cierto momento, entre los siglos XVIII y XIX, algún papanatas afrancesado o anglófono consideró (e impuso) esa diferenciación hasta que a partir de 1911 se volvió a la "normalidad"; a pesar de algunos profesores, de los que ya se ha hablado aquí y que me tocó también sufrir, que se empeñaban en hacer los dictados como si fuéramos gili... (o más bien lo parecían ellos, haciendo esos aspavientos con la boca para remarcar dónde decían "v").

Saludos


----------



## francisgranada

En las canciones Granada (Plácido Domingo), Granada (Juan Diego Flores) y El pastor (Miriam Núñez) yo oigo una evidente distinción entre la _v_ y _b_ de modo sistemático (es decir, no casual, sino  corespondiente a la ortografía). Pues pregunto a los hispanohablantes nativos:

1. ¿Espontáneamente, observaráis/notáis la diferente pronunciación de _b_ y _v _en las canciones?
2. ¿Os parece falsa/afectada/exagerada/innatural esa distinción en estas canciones?
3. ¿Consideráis errónea/mala/incorrecta la pronunciación de los respectivos cantantes?


----------



## Sil1963

Hola Francis
Me parece que cada persona puede pronunciar como le parezca ambas ( de forma diferente, o iguales) Va en cada uno como quiera hacerlo.  A veces cuando uno habla rápidamente esa diferencia no se nota en absoluto , al menos en mi caso. 
Cuando mi hija era más pequeña y leíamos, recuerdo que trataba de leerle pronunciando la diferencia de ambas muy bien para que notara que : vaca se escribía con v, y burro con b 
No creo que estuviese mal en ese contexto , ni que esté mal si algunos maestros lo hacen con niños que recién comienzan con la lecto escritura.


----------



## LanguageUser1234

Gracias a todos por sus comentarios interesantes y diversos.


----------

